# Preacher (comic book) picked up by AMC



## TruXta (Nov 19, 2013)

So, this is getting some traction on the interwebs, Seth Rogen has tweeted about it  and whatnot.

For those unfamiliar with it, Preacher was a "mature audience" comic book series published by DC under their Vertigo Imprint. It wasn't the best thing ever to hit comics, but it could work as a completely OTT TV series.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 20, 2013)

I think you'll find it _was_ the best thing to hit comics ever


who among us can say we did not laugh when Herr Starrs head looked like a bellend?


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 20, 2013)

also Dennis Leary for Cassidy







make it so


----------



## TruXta (Nov 20, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> I think you'll find it _was_ the best thing to hit comics ever
> 
> 
> who among us can say we did not laugh when Herr Starrs head looked like a bellend?


Best thing ever?  That's a bit much. It was good for sure, but there's better out there.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 20, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> also Dennis Leary for Cassidy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Isn't Cassidy supposed to be Irish?


----------



## Virtual Blue (Nov 20, 2013)

No please don't let it be Leary!!

Preacher is my fav comic in my adult years.


----------



## 8den (Nov 20, 2013)

It was a bit shit. Particularly the entire section where he became a sheriff in that town with his mum.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 20, 2013)

8den said:


> It was a bit shit. Particularly the entire section where he became a sheriff in that town with his mum.


Nah, it had its ups and downs but overall I thought it was good, if somewhat light fun.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 20, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Isn't Cassidy supposed to be Irish?




leary's irish american though ent he? boston irish iirc


----------



## TruXta (Nov 20, 2013)

Could be, no idea really. Still can't see him doing that part.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 20, 2013)

watch his performance in 'Gunmen' as the chief henchman- excellent fight with b movie stalwart mario van peebles

also his deleted scene from Natural Born Killers


he'd do it as well, he probably needs the money.


----------



## The Octagon (Nov 20, 2013)

James Marsters.

He's prettty much done it once already.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 20, 2013)

The Octagon said:


> James Marsters.
> 
> He's prettty much done it once already.



no. His brit accent is bad enough already


----------



## The Octagon (Nov 20, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> no. His brit accent is bad enough already


 


You're advocating Leary attempts an Irish accent, glass houses my friend.

And it could have been worse, I could have said David Boreanaz.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 20, 2013)

Michael Fassbender?


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 20, 2013)

8den said:


> It was a bit shit. Particularly the entire section where he became a sheriff in that town with his mum.




I thought the bit where jon wayne gave his dad a lighter in vietnam was over egging the pudding somewhat but I liked it nonetheless


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 20, 2013)

Who do we like for the Saint of Killers?

I can see Ron Perlman in that role, and he shall need the work now his time at Sons of Anarchy has reached a bloody end. And I doubt there will be a sequel to the Epic Beard Guy film (who the fuck financed that shit?)

or maybe Karl Urban (from the new Dredd film)


----------



## InfoBurner (Nov 20, 2013)

Nick Knolte for the saint. He wouldn't do it though


----------



## Virtual Blue (Nov 20, 2013)

Paul Dano can do creepy hillbilly really well, probably beneath him though....


----------



## InfoBurner (Nov 20, 2013)

Having thought about on my drive home, Danny Trejo could do the Saint justice, he looks straight out of a page of Carlos Ezquerra drawings.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 20, 2013)

Uma Thurman for Tulip


----------



## PursuedByBears (Nov 20, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Nah, it had its ups and downs but overall I thought it was good, if somewhat light fun.


That's how I feel about it really, I was expecting to like it a lot more than I did. Fun but a bit hollow and empty.


----------



## 8den (Nov 20, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Isn't Cassidy supposed to be Irish?



He has lived in America for like 100 years. He may have picked up the accent.

No fuck Leary. And Dotc the truly most self indulgent bit in the comic is when Jesse meets Bill Hicks.

I collected the whole run, although lost the 1st ten issues somehow when they fell out of my bag cycling back to my house. It was good. Ran too long, was up it's own arse occasionally (arseface's music career anyone?) But there were always flashes of brilliance.

"Son of God or son of man, nothing good will ever come out of fucking your sister".


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 5, 2014)

This is actually happening at last- no casting info yet but the showrunner worked on Breaking Bad so fingers crossed. After the annoyingly rubbish Constantine I'm wondering if anyone can bring dc/vertigo stuff to the screen well


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 31, 2015)

soon!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 31, 2015)

Hope its not as shit as the comics.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 31, 2015)

it will be a triumph I'm sure.


----------



## Idris2002 (Oct 31, 2015)

"Second prize, two weeks in Philadelphia".

I used to flick through the comic occasionally when I saw it on sale. It was philosophical equivalent of an adolescent atheist whinging "I didn't ask to be born" and then saying "answer that theist".


----------



## The Octagon (Nov 2, 2015)

Joe Gilgun as Cassidy? Awesome 

Ruth Negga too, loved her in Agents of Shield (actually a mini-Marvel reunion with Dominic Cooper in the main role)


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 2, 2015)

The Octagon said:


> Joe Gilgun as Cassidy? Awesome
> 
> Ruth Negga too, loved her in Agents of Shield (actually a mini-Marvel reunion with Dominic Cooper in the main role)


its him out of emmerdale and misfits! what the fuck! man of god snapping someones arm! this will be the tits!

The First Trailer For Preacher is Here And It's Intense


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 9, 2015)

Looking forward to seeing this hope they don't fuck up or make it boring as hell like Constantine...


----------



## PursuedByBears (Apr 2, 2016)

Trailer and beginner's guide to Preacher - starts on US TV in May.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 3, 2016)

Looks terrible. 
Cassidy looks good, but the story is obviously different and jessie just seems really wrong.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 24, 2016)

its out. First ep is strong. Cassidy's accent is rancid but then that is always the case ennit.


----------



## PursuedByBears (May 24, 2016)

Pretty good start I thought.


----------



## flypanam (May 24, 2016)

is it on Amazon over here?


----------



## Redeyes (May 24, 2016)

flypanam said:


> is it on Amazon over here?


It is indeed, watched it last night and really liked it.


----------



## Virtual Blue (May 24, 2016)

That looks very good.
I absolutely love The Preacher - one headfuck of a crazy story.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 24, 2016)

PursuedByBears said:


> Pretty good start I thought.


yeah nice and strong. The bleakness of the south is always pretty to me so that helped.

Tulip was great but I don't think we got enough backstory and him out of emmerdale/misfits is actually a suprisingly good cassidy despite that accent being ropey

its good that they show custer pre-powers also, a drunk pastor really shit at the old preaching game


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 25, 2016)

Lacked the pace of the first issue of the comic but pretty decent nonetheless. Think the casting is brilliant, only disappointment was the watered down look of Assface. Much better in the comic...


.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 25, 2016)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Lacked the pace of the first issue of the comic but pretty decent nonetheless. Think the casting is brilliant, only disappointment was the watered down look of Assface. Much better in the comic...
> 
> 
> .


it's Arseface, not Assface


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 25, 2016)

Just watched the first ep. Thoroughly confused, but intrigued. Don't know the comic at all, save for having heard of it.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 25, 2016)

Lord Camomile said:


> Just watched the first ep. Thoroughly confused, but intrigued. Don't know the comic at all, save for having heard of it.


Probably best not to know the comic IME of comic adaptations. You just turn into one of those cunts who goes "but that didn't happen in the comic, he'd never have done that". I can't watch Walking Dead (or this) for that reason.


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 25, 2016)

Better than I thought it would be. The scene with Tulip and the two kids was just perfect. She seems more of an all out career criminal than the reluctant assassin from the comics but it works because Ruth Negga.

Visually very good too, everything looks properly lived-in and desolate.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 25, 2016)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Probably best not to know the comic IME of comic adaptations. You just turn into one of those cunts who goes "but that didn't happen in the comic, he'd never have done that". I can't watch Walking Dead (or this) for that reason.


Oh yeah, I've long held that with almost any adaptation it's better if you don't know the source material.

I did quite like how this first episode set up a lot of things but explained jack shit.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 26, 2016)

Lord Camomile said:


> Oh yeah, I've long held that with almost any adaptation it's better if you don't know the source material.
> 
> I did quite like how this first episode set up a lot of things but explained jack shit.


that bit at the start- this is no spoiler its what the episode (albeit not clearly) told us. Something came down from the heavens and entered two preachers bodies. The 'imperfect vessels' exploded. Then it honed in on Custer and found in the drunk southern man a worthy vessel.He now has the Voice of God. Absolute command, impossible to disobey and as you see capable of anything. 'Open your heart'


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 26, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> Something came down from the heavens and entered two preachers bodies.


Three - news report said Tom Cruise exploded 


DotCommunist said:


> 'Open your heart'


Totally saw the resolution of that coming a mile off


----------



## DotCommunist (May 26, 2016)

oh yeah, if only it was real 

I shouldn't think they are going to hew too closely to  the comics anyway wrt spoilers. I seem to remember rreading they weren't going to


----------



## Virtual Blue (May 26, 2016)

what the fuck is up with Tulip? I couldn't stand the actress playing her.
Overall, pretty good. I liked the chemistry between Cassidy and The Preacher.
Super confusing for non-fans mind...unsure if the series will last...


----------



## Orang Utan (May 27, 2016)

I thought Ruth Negga was the best thing in it. Loved it but confused by it.


----------



## Saul Goodman (May 27, 2016)

I can see it turning into another Super au Naturel thing. I hope I'm wrong, because it seem like it might (could, possibly) get legs, but I will reserve judgement.


----------



## Corax (May 27, 2016)

Still haven't watched it because I'm 'saving it'  

Preacher was my very favourite.  I'd like to see a quality TV adaptation of Rogue Trooper next.


----------



## Saul Goodman (May 27, 2016)

Corax said:


> Still haven't watched it because I'm 'saving it'
> 
> Preacher was my very favourite.  I'd like to see a quality TV adaptation of Rogue Trooper next.


I haven't read the literature, but the series is off to a decent start... fingers crossed.


----------



## Virtual Blue (May 27, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> I thought Ruth Negga was the best thing in it. Loved it but confused by it.


 
I think that is the consensus - she was too theatrical for me, she should be more subtle, camera picks up all these nuances.

Too much crammed in. It was a headache.
Great casting for Herr Starr.

Btw - is there some sort of cowboy/ soul collector in The Preacher comics? Or am I thinking about something else?


----------



## DotCommunist (May 27, 2016)

Virtual Blue said:


> I think that is the consensus - she was too theatrical for me, she should be more subtle, camera picks up all these nuances.
> 
> Too much crammed in. It was a headache.
> Great casting for Herr Starr.
> ...


Saint of Killers


----------



## 8den (May 27, 2016)

Virtual Blue said:


> I think that is the consensus - she was too theatrical for me, she should be more subtle, camera picks up all these nuances.



The nuance in making a bazooka out of tin cans and moonshine?


----------



## DotCommunist (May 27, 2016)

theres a directors commentary of the episode out which I was interested in but it turns out you have to be with an american cable company to listen to it. I'm sure it'll find its way to d/l sites.


----------



## Sprocket. (May 27, 2016)

We, though not having any knowledge other than it's origin, enjoyed the pilot and will be watching the series unfold. Hopefully it doesn't head the way of Constantine.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 27, 2016)

americans are complaining that negga's southern accent was atrocious. Played the james marsters riposte


----------



## krtek a houby (May 27, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> I thought Ruth Negga was the best thing in it. Loved it but confused by it.



Ah; I might give it a look, so. I hate what they did to her in Agents of Shield...


----------



## Sprocket. (May 27, 2016)

Also like Son of Dave's Voodoo Doll at the end!


----------



## DotCommunist (May 27, 2016)

the firsts series will be spent mostly in the town they say so thats a big comic book depature but I can see it working



Spoiler: comic wanker



in the comics it more or less starts with the road trip to find god


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 27, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> it's Arseface, not Assface



Indeed, welcome to iPhone typoland 


.


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 28, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> americans are complaining that negga's southern accent was atrocious. Played the james marsters riposte



She's British is she not? I thought her accent was better than Custer's if anything.

e2a: She's Irish. I wonder what she makes of Gilgun's accent


----------



## DotCommunist (May 28, 2016)

SpookyFrank said:


> She's British is she not? I thought her accent was better than Custer's if anything.


yeah she is, I didn't notice it of but loads of yanks elsewhere were moaning about how brit actors can't do american regional accents. Hence Marsters being mentioned to point out that those in glass houses...


----------



## 8den (May 28, 2016)

Did anyone else get a massive "meh" from it? 

I own pretty much ever issue but reading it a few decades later it seems very juvenile and has not aged well. 

(The less said about the masterbatory issue where Jesse meets Bill Hicks the better)


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 28, 2016)

Just realised Dominic Cooper is British too.

As for British folk doing American regional accents, I thought Martin Freeman did an excellent job with Minnesotan in Fargo.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 28, 2016)

SpookyFrank said:


> she mkes of Gilgun's accent


now that is a bad bad irish accent. Tempted to dredge up the shit irish accent thread and stick him on the List.


----------



## Redeyes (May 28, 2016)

Not fussed about the authenticity of accents to be honest, all I'm bothered about is whether I enjoy the show or not. In this case I do so I'm a happy chap, looking forward to the next episode.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 29, 2016)

8den said:


> I own pretty much ever issue but reading it a few decades later it seems very juvenile and has not aged well.


this is quite funny:

The Top 10 Most WTF Things about "Preacher"


> Look, the loss of Starr’s leg is an important plot point, and part of his slow descent into physical and mental monsterdom.  However, I can find little to no reason why he had to massage an ugly cannibal’s anus for this to happen.  The cannibalism as a whole?  I can deal with.  “Preacher” is built around a variety of warped characters and lifestyles, and Lord knows the old “cannibals-in-the-wasteland” trope has been around for centuries.  But why the fuck does Starr have to wipe Cyrus’ ass?  Why make such a nasty, stomach-turning plot point?
> 
> And you know, I could probably deal with the ass-wiping thing if it actually made SENSE


----------



## 8den (May 29, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> this is quite funny:
> 
> The Top 10 Most WTF Things about "Preacher"



Starr's descent is one of low points of the series. The giant scar on his head? There's an entire page dedicated to him trying on wigs & hands (including a Princess Leia wig) and then complaining he looks like a giant penis. 

Starr's character's descent from 



Spoiler



a dedicated man of God, who realises mankind needs savour but the Last Sion is useless, into someone who is just this absurd character out to destroy Custer, is a real shame, there's a spin off issue dealing with his backstory and the character deserves better than what Ennis turned him into (and I can't even remember the cannibal ass wiping


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 29, 2016)

I'll do another episode but I'm still not sure. Cooper might be winning me over more than expected. I just don't like the rush to chuck in everything and everyone from whole series in one episode. . . And then not taking the main plot? 
Some good bits, but they look like they are chickening out on the god plot.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 29, 2016)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I'll do another episode but I'm still not sure. Cooper might be winning me over more than expected. I just don't like the rush to chuck in everything and everyone from whole series in one episode. . . And then not taking the main plot?
> Some good bits, but they look like they are chickening out on the god plot.


its slated for srs 2 by what I read, or at least last few eps of 1 and then 2 takes it up with the roadtrip. This series will be more town-focused so expect 



Spoiler: stuff



odin quincannon and the klan, town madness etc


----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 29, 2016)

The thing about Preacher is that it's an Ennis book, and he has this amazing ability to come up with big sweeping plots with terrific premises, really excellent concepts, and then fuck them in the execution by filling them full of reactionary schoolboy jokes sniggering at pervs, queers, fatties, cripples, poor people, blah blah blah—often combined with equally schoolboy gross-out stuff and ultraviolence. Even when you're a sympathetically-treated non-upstanding-white-male you're not a real character (Tulip is a classic manic pixie dream girl).

The article that DotCommunist posted mentions "The Boys" which is just like that too, and if you want a really extreme example, look at "Crossed". I can't provide anything more recent tbh because I stopped reading Ennis comics a while ago for these exact reasons.


----------



## D'wards (May 29, 2016)

I flipping love Joe Gilgun, and will watch him in anything. I thought episode 1 was ok - its no Game of Thrones but could be an entertaining hour a week


----------



## DotCommunist (May 29, 2016)

FridgeMagnet said:


> The article that DotCommunist posted


its a good read, made me laugh a lot, but the one thing it reminded me of (not read the comics in years) is herr stars rape being_ played for the lols
_
let us hope the TV adapt won't go to the shittier aspects. The pilot suggests nothing yet cos it was so crammed


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 29, 2016)

Yeah, I hate the boysy misogyny and manliness of the characters in the comic. So far the tv adaption has less of that at least.
The end of the comic was shit as well.


----------



## 8den (May 29, 2016)

D'wards said:


> I flipping love Joe Gilgun, and will watch him in anything. I thought episode 1 was ok - its no Game of Thrones but could be an entertaining hour a week



Actually his accent is not terrible however



Spoiler



For a Dub who supposedly fled Ireland after getting turned into a vampire in 1916, it's hopeless anachronistic, but then Comic Cassidy was as well. Someone who's spent 90 plus years in America is going to have lost the accent, plus he uses modern Irish slang and colloquialism, but again Cassidy was guilty of that


----------



## 8den (May 29, 2016)

FridgeMagnet said:


> The thing about Preacher is that it's an Ennis book, and he has this amazing ability to come up with big sweeping plots with terrific premises, really excellent concepts, and then fuck them in the execution by filling them full of reactionary schoolboy jokes sniggering at pervs, queers, fatties, cripples, poor people, blah blah blah—often combined with equally schoolboy gross-out stuff and ultraviolence. Even when you're a sympathetically-treated non-upstanding-white-male you're not a real character (Tulip is a classic manic pixie dream girl).
> 
> The article that DotCommunist posted mentions "The Boys" which is just like that too, and if you want a really extreme example, look at "Crossed". I can't provide anything more recent tbh because I stopped reading Ennis comics a while ago for these exact reasons.



I dont recall rape being played for laughs in Crossed, it was just spectacularly violent. In fact If it didn't appear in a published comic and instead of some fan fiction site, one wonders if Ennis would have faced the fate of say that Civil Servant who wrote Girls "scream" Aloud torture porn.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 29, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> its a good read, made me laugh a lot, but the one thing it reminded me of (not read the comics in years) is herr stars rape being_ played for the lols
> _
> let us hope the TV adapt won't go to the shittier aspects. The pilot suggests nothing yet cos it was so crammed



As the article says he has a huge thing about male-on-male anal rape being funny. The whole thing surrounding Starr's rape is played completely for laughs; he's raped by comedy characters who literally only exist to get in the phrase "it's buggering time!" and then it's a big joke that afterwards he's obsessed with being anally penetrated—that being maybe the most horrible part of it all, rape myths but it's okay because lol bumrape.

I suppose we shouldn't expect a lot from the treatment of the character when it's the height of hilarity that Jesse carves a slash in his forehead that _makes his head look like a penis_, do you see, such epic lulz, _his head looks like a penis_. Jesus.



8den said:


> I dont recall rape being played for laughs in Crossed, it was just spectacularly violent. In fact If it didn't appear in a published comic and instead of some fan fiction site, one wonders if Ennis would have faced the fate of say that Civil Servant who wrote Girls "scream" Aloud torture porn.



I think Ennis had lost a bit of his lol bumsex thing in Crossed and it's not played generally for laughs—it's more a reflection of the previous ultraviolence now being dialed up to 11 (and rape is used as part of that just to make it extra "shocking") to the extent that it often tips over into absurdity. It still manages to be kind of predictable and crass after a while, even given that he's good at outrageous edgy gore.


----------



## 8den (May 29, 2016)

FridgeMagnet said:


> As the article says he has a huge thing about male-on-male anal rape being funny. The whole thing surrounding Starr's rape is played completely for laughs; he's raped by comedy characters who literally only exist to get in the phrase "it's buggering time!" and then it's a big joke that afterwards he's obsessed with being anally penetrated—that being maybe the most horrible part of it all, rape myths but it's okay because lol bumrape.
> 
> I suppose we shouldn't expect a lot from the treatment of the character when it's the height of hilarity that Jesse carves a slash in his forehead that _makes his head look like a penis_, do you see, such epic lulz, _his head looks like a penis_. Jesus.
> 
> ...




Yeah I was literally coming back to edit my post as I started thinking about both Crossed and Preacher though in hindsight I think Preacher was alot worse for example;



Spoiler



I literally forget what was the weird thing in the meat packing plant, but do remember (the secretary) being heavily into both S&M and Nazism, which is a pretty worn out misconception. Then there's Cassidy's drugging and repeatedly raping Tulip during the whole period of Jesses death, yes there are consequences, but it's an extraordinarily dark turn for comic to use as plot device.



Oh Moore did a mini series set in the Crossed universe set 100 years after the main events, thats worth picking up.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 29, 2016)

8den said:


> Yeah I was literally coming back to edit my post as I started thinking about both Crossed and Preacher though in hindsight I think Preacher was alot worse for example;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree that Preacher is a lot worse thematically. It's got a nihilistic, semi-fascist premise—not just the world but the structure of reality is corrupt and decadent, full of perverts and druggies and weirdos, and it needs to be sorted out pretty much by killing everyone. I didn't realise when I was reading it quite how central the humiliation of social deviants really is and how it reinforces so many reactionary tropes. I wish it didn't also have so much _good_ stuff in it.

Arguably Crossed recapitulates that to an extent (the Crossed are the epitome of social deviants; they drop out of normal society and immediately become murderous animalistic suicidal rapist cannibals) but it's taken to such a degree that there's plausible deniability.

I'd read a Moore Crossed. I read "Crossed: Wish You Were Here" for a while before getting a bit sick of that too.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 29, 2016)

Reading all that, maybe I _should_ watch this series, given that I think the basic setup is great, I just hate how it's treated in the comics.


----------



## Yata (May 30, 2016)

when do the episodes go up? its only on amazon in the uk but ep 2 doesnt seem to be on yet


----------



## 8den (May 30, 2016)

Yata said:


> when do the episodes go up? its only on amazon in the uk but ep 2 doesnt seem to be on yet



It airs Sunday/MOnday.


----------



## Sir Belchalot (May 30, 2016)

Don't think there is one this week due to a public holiday in the U.S.


----------



## 8den (May 30, 2016)

Sir Belchalot said:


> Don't think there is one this week due to a public holiday in the U.S.



GoT is on. Goddamn slackers.


----------



## 8den (May 30, 2016)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Reading all that, maybe I _should_ watch this series, given that I think the basic setup is great, I just hate how it's treated in the comics.



The premise is great. I just think the last truly great storyline is Jessie's homecoming. 

There's flashes of excellence in issues but it never gets better than that.


----------



## Idris2002 (May 30, 2016)

FridgeMagnet said:


> The thing about Preacher is that it's an Ennis book, and he has this amazing ability to come up with big sweeping plots with terrific premises, really excellent concepts, and then fuck them in the execution by filling them full of reactionary schoolboy jokes sniggering at pervs, queers, fatties, cripples, poor people, blah blah blah—often combined with equally schoolboy gross-out stuff and ultraviolence. Even when you're a sympathetically-treated non-upstanding-white-male you're not a real character (Tulip is a classic manic pixie dream girl).
> 
> The article that DotCommunist posted mentions "The Boys" which is just like that too, and if you want a really extreme example, look at "Crossed". I can't provide anything more recent tbh because I stopped reading Ennis comics a while ago for these exact reasons.


Doesn't he come from some awful backwoods Ulster town like Lurgan or Portadown?


----------



## 8den (May 30, 2016)

Idris2002 said:


> Doesn't he come from some awful backwoods Ulster town like Lurgan or Portadown?



Careful LiamO/CR will be at you. 

I don't remember if they ever establish his exact home town, all I can remember is his brother kicking Michael Collins in the bollocks as they flee the GPO.


----------



## Idris2002 (May 30, 2016)

8den said:


> Careful LiamO/CR will be at you.
> 
> I don't remember if they ever establish his exact home town, all I can remember is his brother kicking Michael Collins in the bollocks as they flee the GPO.


I mean Ennis, not his desperate creation (punk vampire me bollocks).


----------



## redsquirrel (May 30, 2016)

8den said:


> Did anyone else get a massive "meh" from it?
> 
> I own pretty much ever issue but reading it a few decades later it seems very juvenile and has not aged well.
> 
> (The less said about the masterbatory issue where Jesse meets Bill Hicks the better)


I agree massively overrated. A one note joke that was decent for a while but went on miles, miles too long.

Also the recurring incidences of male rape have something pretty distasteful about them. EDIT as FM points out. I agree with everything he said, homophobic crap.


----------



## 8den (May 30, 2016)

According to Wiki he's from Holywood, basically Belfast.


----------



## Idris2002 (May 30, 2016)

8den said:


> According to Wiki he's from Holywood, basically Belfast.


Is that not where Stormont is?


----------



## 8den (May 30, 2016)

Idris2002 said:


> Is that not where Stormont is?



Pretty much yeah. But most people don't get how fucking tiny Belfast is. 

You can walk from the Sandy Row to the Falls Rd in fifteen minutes.


----------



## Idris2002 (May 30, 2016)

8den said:


> Pretty much yeah. But most people don't get how fucking tiny Belfast is.
> 
> You can walk from the Sandy Row to the Falls Rd in fifteen minutes.


I used to live in fucking tiny Belfast, so actually I do know how fucking tiny Belfast is.


----------



## 8den (May 30, 2016)

Idris2002 said:


> I used to live in fucking tiny Belfast, so actually I do know how fucking tiny Belfast is.



I wasn't trying to be offensive...


----------



## 8den (May 30, 2016)

Funnily enough checking wiki he's not actually done that much. 

I liked his run on Hellblazer (rake at the gates of hell is one of the best Constantine storylines) and Judgement Day is a brilliant Judge Dredd arc.


----------



## Idris2002 (May 30, 2016)

8den said:


> I wasn't trying to be offensive...


----------



## Cloo (May 30, 2016)

Just watched it. I liked it - gsv, who is much more of an ingrained fan of the books is reserving his judgement a few more episodes.

I think they've done the right thing in (appropriately enough) keeping to the spirit more than the word - I think you'd always lose people trying to make it just the same, but the important thing is the sick humour and general feel seems intact.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 31, 2016)

Cloo said:


> Just watched it. I liked it - gsv, who is much more of an ingrained fan of the books is reserving his judgement a few more episodes.
> 
> I think they've done the right thing in (appropriately enough) keeping to the spirit more than the word - I think you'd always lose people trying to make it just the same, but the important thing is the sick humour and general feel seems intact.



A good start but yeah hard to tell how well it'll go until a few episodes in (I followed the comic from issue one when it first came out!)...[emoji848]


.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 5, 2016)

So when's the next one then?


----------



## Yata (Jun 6, 2016)

next one is up now on amazon


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 6, 2016)

i didn't understand a lot of what was going on in that one!


----------



## AverageJoe (Jun 7, 2016)

He's learning his powers. He was going to dish out old style retribution (the kind he would have done) but then for nd out he can literally control people by his words alone. And then he wondered if he could use the same words to do good. And then it ended. 

Plus Cassidys vampire hunters turned up. Again. And again. 

No idea what the rest was about but I'm enjoying finding out!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 7, 2016)

got all that, but what's the deal with Jackie Earle Haley and his posse demolishing that house. what did he say? why? why is that psycho guy wearing a plaster and bandages? who are the two vampire hunter guys who got chopped up and buried, only to be seen again intact and alive?


----------



## Cloo (Jun 7, 2016)

Jackie Earle Hayley is playing Odin Quincannon, head of the meat processing company, I think. Psycho guy got beaten up by Jesse in first episode.

gsv reckons the guys who seemed to be intact again might be angels - I'd just been speculating to him that maybe the series wasn't going to bother with the angels and just have the Grail.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 7, 2016)

what's the relevance of the meat processing company? why are they knocking down houses? i'm going to try and find a transcript of Quincannon's speech to the couple as I didn't understand it


----------



## AverageJoe (Jun 7, 2016)

Dunno!  I think that's why I'm enjoying it


----------



## 8den (Jun 7, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> what's the relevance of the meat processing company? why are they knocking down houses? i'm going to try and find a transcript of Quincannon's speech to the couple as I didn't understand it


It's not clear all and not part of the comics I think Quincannon was explaining to them his need to expand his plant, build and provide jobs for the community


----------



## 8den (Jun 7, 2016)

Cloo said:


> Jackie Earle Hayley is playing Odin Quincannon, head of the meat processing company, I think. Psycho guy got beaten up by Jesse in first episode.
> 
> gsv reckons the guys who seemed to be intact again might be angels - I'd just been speculating to him that maybe the series wasn't going to bother with the angels and just have the Grail.



Hard to have the St of Killers without the Angels. Not impossible. 

Dislike Tulip intensely. That been said Tulip just bumping into Cassidy and Her ex Jesse was always a bit rubbish. 

Cassidys and Jesses back and forth is the only reason to watch the show


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 8, 2016)

Cloo said:


> Jackie Earle Hayley is playing Odin Quincannon, head of the meat processing company, I think. Psycho guy got beaten up by Jesse in first episode.
> 
> gsv reckons the guys who seemed to be intact again might be angels - I'd just been speculating to him that maybe the series wasn't going to bother with the angels and just have the Grail.



Nope the Angels will be in this.


.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 8, 2016)

I hope we don't get to see what odin quincannon gets up to when he has the horn.


----------



## Cloo (Jun 8, 2016)

PLUCK THE HAIRS!


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 13, 2016)

ep 3 is good. Not as full on. Some good stuff though and sets out the stall well. Quincannon is played far cooler in character but more sinister than the comic book villain


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 13, 2016)

How can you put locked now that it's blocked ?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 13, 2016)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> How can you put locked now that it's blocked ?


i just torrent and make sure AVG is regularly updated, my anti virus prog


----------



## Saffy (Jun 13, 2016)

I watched the first episode tonight and haven't got a clue what's going on but I like it!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 14, 2016)

Loved the 3rd episode. Really enjoying as a bit of fun tv. Made me laugh a few times...and I tend not to laugh much at telly.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 15, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Loved the 3rd episode. Really enjoying as a bit of fun tv. Made me laugh a few times...and I tend not to laugh much at telly.


if its that cassidy making you lol so much then he does this in everything. Misfits, yes. But as a member of the Dingle clan on emmerdale, fucking emmerdale of all things he managed to rival Zak for lines delivered with excellent comic timing


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 15, 2016)

He cracks me up. Only ever really seen him in This Is England before.


----------



## 8den (Jun 15, 2016)

i think once you accept it's "inspired by" and not a near slavish adaption (see Walking Dead) it warms up. Jesse Custer still looks like he has a two by four up his arse all the time.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 15, 2016)

Just watched episode two.
I feel a bit better about it now. The comic book has its flaws so I'm not mad that they are not following it in the same way. Also I can at least find some interest in it because it is a different story. Warming to Jessie in a way I didn't think I would.
. . . interestingly we now have the saint of killers, so will we actually have a god hunting story?
Maybe a bit too much set up of all the characters too soon?
Ep2 and we already have tulip, cassidy, arseface, quincanyon, the saint of killers. We probably have seen the grail, the two angels, and had a set up for Jody and his dad's back story. I wonder if john wane will make an appearance? Probably a bit late to slip that in now.
Still I enjoyed the second episode and I really didn't expect to.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 15, 2016)

I don't remember the saint of killers showing up. But it wouldn't really be Preacher without him.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 15, 2016)

SpookyFrank said:


> I don't remember the saint of killers showing up. But it wouldn't really be Preacher without him.


Do you not remember the flash back to 1881(I think) right at the beginning of the episode? Looks like they are doing the saints back story before we see him (unlike the comic where it's a stand alone ezquerra drawn story).


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 15, 2016)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Do you not remember the flash back to 1881(I think) right at the beginning of the episode? Looks like they are doing the saints back story before we see him (unlike the comic where it's a stand alone ezquerra drawn story).



Oh yeah that bit 

That bloke who was doing the talking, he was so sweet and full of hope. You could tell he was gonna die horribly.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 15, 2016)

SpookyFrank said:


> Oh yeah that bit
> 
> That bloke who was doing the talking, he was so sweet and full of hope. You could tell he was gonna die horribly.


Did he die?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 15, 2016)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Did he die?



They all ended up hanging from a tree without their skin. Which I understand is usually fatal.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 15, 2016)

SpookyFrank said:


> They all ended up hanging from a tree without their skin. Which I understand is usually fatal.


I thought that was a load of Indians he passed later on the way into the town he was going to try and get medicine from. I will have to watch again, but he's not the saint yet.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 15, 2016)

Don't the two chopped up guys who came back remind you a bit of the sexual investigators?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 15, 2016)

Ep3. Getting a bit sick of the Fawlty towers fatty owls shit. The dialogue between jessie and tulip is now pretty unrealistic and getting mighty boring. Her just showing up all the time is pretty unimaginative and very dull. Spilt the angels reveal too soon. . . . And his dad is buried in the same town? Kinda ruins the grandmother/Jody back story that tulip doesn't know about. 
Star is after cassidy, so his agenda of finding a new Messiah is probably the same. Already a lot more god stuff than I expected.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 16, 2016)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I thought that was a load of Indians he passed later on the way into the town he was going to try and get medicine from. I will have to watch again, but he's not the saint yet.



It was.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 16, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> It was.


Thought so, and I assumed that's why Indians were mentioned in conversation before hand.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 20, 2016)

So three episodes in and I'm still watching. The pace - going by events - means they'll have a looooooong road ahead. This could easily go ten seasons at this point!


.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 20, 2016)

I' m finding it confusing. I getting the sense that you need to have read the comics.
Who are the 'angels'? what do they want to put in the treacle tin?
How does Tulip keep turning up? Is she supernatural?
If Cassidy is a vampire, why is so scared when he detects an intruder in the church? And if he's a vampire what's he doing in a church in the first place?
Who is this boss fella and what does he have to do with the story?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 20, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> I' m finding it confusing. I getting the sense that you need to have read the comics.
> Who are the 'angels'? what do they want to put in the treacle tin?
> How does Tulip keep turning up? Is she supernatural?
> If Cassidy is a vampire, why is so scared when he detects an intruder in the church? And if he's a vampire what's he doing in a church in the first place?
> Who is this boss fella and what does he have to do with the story?


tulip is the priests ex lover from when they were both very bad people. She still is. He's...conflicted
Cassidy is on the run from allsorts but angels are terrible. Terrible and beautiful yes but with these boys its the first bit. 
Re: church- in this mythos the whole church/holy water thing doesn't work at all. Thats why he is mates with a priest. You wouldn't see dracula palling up to a priest would you?
Bossman is Odin Quincannon and the largest employer in town. It's his town. He's a slaughter and meat man as you may have noticed. So the confllict that will arise here is between the Preacher and the MEatman

Oh and as for the tin? that thing that fell from heaven is a product of an angel and demon fucking. Thats what landed in Custer and gave him the Voice of God. These two clowns are obviously hunting it and the tin is a device to stuff it into. 

This is not book wankery, its deviated far enough to make guesses but have knowledge. Cos of book wankery.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 20, 2016)

What are the 'angels' then? Satanic ones or summat?


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jun 20, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> I' m finding it confusing. I getting the sense that you need to have read the comics.
> Who are the 'angels'? what do they want to put in the treacle tin?
> How does Tulip keep turning up? Is she supernatural?
> If Cassidy is a vampire, why is so scared when he detects an intruder in the church? And if he's a vampire what's he doing in a church in the first place?
> Who is this boss fella and what does he have to do with the story?


I haven't read the comics, and it makes perfect sense to me. It really isn't hard to follow.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 20, 2016)

Saul Goodman said:


> I haven't read the comics, and it makes perfect sense to me. It really isn't hard to follow.


who are the 'angels' then?


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jun 20, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> who are the 'angels' then?


Kinda like the angels from Super au naturel. Not nasty but not prepared to put up with anyone's shit.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 20, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> who are the 'angels' then?


Forget the comics. The angels are looking for Jessie because they want to put the thing that came from heaven back. all that you know so far is that angels are after Jessie to get something back, it doesn't take much of a leap to guess it was the thing that entered him in episode one.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 20, 2016)

Are they on a mission from God or are they fallen angels?
I find this angel business a bit silly.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jun 20, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> Are they on a mission from God or are they fallen angels?
> I find this angel business a bit silly.


They're on a mission to claw back whatever is inside the preacher.
I don't think it's a documentary, so you can probably take it with a pinch of salt.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 20, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> Are they on a mission from God or are they fallen angels?
> I find this angel business a bit silly.


It's not the bloody wire. They have even said what they are after. 

If it is sort of following the comic book then God vanished, running scared, when the entity escaped from heaven. It is a new idea, the spawn of an angel and a demon. The angels are trying to recapture it so that God will come back. Read on if you want me to super ruin it. The saint of killers, they guy you saw in the beginning of ep2, eventually merges with it, sits on the throne of God and shoots him dead. The end.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 20, 2016)

Just trying to follow the logic of an omnipotent god sending incompetent angels to do his bidding when he can just take it back himself


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jun 20, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> Just trying to follow the logic of an omnipotent god sending incompetent angels to do his bidding when he can just take it back himself


What's the point in paying angels a living wage and getting your own hands dirty?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 20, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> Just trying to follow the logic of an omnipotent god sending incompetent angels to do his bidding when he can just take it back himself


Gah, just let the story unfold. In the comic god is shit scared of if, he's actually left his throne and gone into hiding.


----------



## oneflewover (Jun 21, 2016)

Who was watching the snuff films? What was the piece of paper he was given?

Don't answer, I'm enjoying it.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 21, 2016)

Loving it. Enjoyed the latest episode.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 21, 2016)

latest episode great. Enjoying Custer having refound his faith and using the Voice of God to do...Gods work. Some good Cassidy and Tulip also. You don't want to know what flashback kid Custer saw quincannon doing but all will come to light and you to will recoil in horror

I like how he's played so calm and controlled as opposed to book quincannon who was a bit..well comic book


----------



## AverageJoe (Jun 29, 2016)

Ooh. So Mr Quincannon is mentally stronger than he seems. Or is he?

Enjoyed Episode 5


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 29, 2016)

AverageJoe said:


> Ooh. So Mr Quincannon is mentally stronger than he seems. Or is he?
> 
> Enjoyed Episode 5


the VoG is a crude instrument and human will has a way of looking at rules/commands and subverting them. This is what makes children so exasperating, even the smaller ones know how to 'interpret' an order in such a way that you are left grnding your teeth


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 29, 2016)

The angel said it was from 'up there' ...didnt they...

Also flashback in ep 4 suggest Q might have something powerful within him that can not be cast out...


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Jul 2, 2016)

When heard QC say "I'm going to serve god" I did wonder _whose _god and what that entity may be.


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Jul 2, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> the VoG is a crude instrument and human will has a way of looking at rules/commands and subverting them. This is what makes children so exasperating, even the smaller ones know how to 'interpret' an order in such a way that you are left grnding your teeth


Having used the VoG on half the town now I can see why Preacher ends up on the road


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 2, 2016)

Pseudopsycho said:


> Having used the VoG on half the town now I can see why Preacher ends up on the road


imagine you had it, the voice. It would be terrifying. I'd wake up after a few realising I'd just phoned Obama and VoG'd him into stalinism for the lols


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Jul 2, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> imagine you had it, the voice. It would be terrifying. I'd wake up after a few realising I'd just phoned Obama and VoG'd him into stalinism for the lols


got me wondering, if you could survey the destruction you had wrought - could you use it on yourself to be unable to use it? 



Spoiler: oldboy ref



like at the end of oldboy when he cuts out his tongue so he can never speak of what has happened and gets mentally cleansed to never remember?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 2, 2016)

Pseudopsycho said:


> got me wondering, if you could survey the destruction you had wrought - could you use it on yourself to be unable to use it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the answer is it can do what the writer say it can.

But for internal logic I'd say no. What lies within custer is not his. Its a ting that found a good vehicle (or didn't as the case may be. Clearly is). I don't think Custer could reject it anymore than he was able to fully reject his faith when being a gangster robber type man. Sooner or later it all comes down to whitewashed chapel walls and second hand pews


----------



## AverageJoe (Jul 5, 2016)

Last episode is brilliant. I watched it twice


----------



## 8den (Jul 5, 2016)

AverageJoe said:


> Last episode is brilliant. I watched it twice



Finally getting into gear.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 6, 2016)

deffo getting the exposition in, and owning it cos the previous. Needs more Odin tho. He's genuinly freakier than the comic one to me. That psychopthic calm


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 6, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> deffo getting the exposition in, and owning it cos the previous. Needs more Odin tho. He's genuinly freakier than the comic one to me. That psychopthic calm


he looks a bit like discokermit


----------



## discokermit (Jul 6, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> he looks a bit like discokermit


eh? whut? who? what is this thread?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 6, 2016)

shoite accent joab from emmerdal and misfits had some quality lines. Need a re watch

and it just cos he wears specs, you spec racist


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 6, 2016)

discokermit said:


> eh? whut? who? what is this thread?


you in twenty years:


----------



## discokermit (Jul 6, 2016)

you spec racist.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 6, 2016)

discokermit said:


> you spec racist.


self-hating spec racist.


----------



## discokermit (Jul 6, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> self-hating spec racist.


remember how you treacherously turned to contact lenses? left me fighting the spectacular fight on my own? well, they mocked, ''joe 90'', ''chris evans!'', ''shouldagonetospecsavers!''. they all wear em now. i did that. me. on my own. ha.


----------



## Nebulous. (Jul 6, 2016)

I actually like this show, I never read the comics though.  Maybe one day.


----------



## Idris2002 (Jul 6, 2016)

I used to flick through the comics, never bought them. . . one question, in the show is Cassidy Irish, or is he "Oirish", if you know what I mean?


----------



## 8den (Jul 6, 2016)

Idris2002 said:


> I used to flick through the comics, never bought them. . . one question, in the show is Cassidy Irish, or is he "Oirish", if you know what I mean?



Fought in the 1916 rising. His big brother kicked Michael Collins in the bollocks.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 6, 2016)

"Restrain it!"

Dunno why, I was pissing myself at that fight


----------



## Idris2002 (Jul 6, 2016)

8den said:


> Fought in the 1916 rising. His big brother kicked Michael Collins in the bollocks.


Oirish it is then.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 6, 2016)

It really is coming along VERY nicely!


.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 6, 2016)

oneflewover said:


> Who was watching the snuff films? What was the piece of paper he was given?
> 
> Don't answer, I'm enjoying it.



Desade.


.


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 6, 2016)

Ffs turn off that signature


----------



## Saffy (Jul 6, 2016)

I'm really loving this show, I haven't got a clue what's going on but I'm not letting that stop me enjoying it. 

I'm toying with the idea of googling the show to try and get some backstory but worried it will ruin it.


----------



## 8den (Jul 6, 2016)

Saffy said:


> I'm really loving this show, I haven't got a clue what's going on but I'm not letting that stop me enjoying it.
> 
> I'm toying with the idea of googling the show to try and get some backstory but worried it will ruin it.



They've diverted wildly from the original plot in many respects( ie Colcannon is in both and is the exact same character but Jesse' doesn't meet him until much further along in the story).


----------



## Yata (Jul 7, 2016)

jesse doesnt like god in the comics but seems to love being a preacher on the tv show does this mean no grandma? also i thought the guy watching snuff would be herr starr for some reason


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 7, 2016)

Yata said:


> jesse doesnt like god in the comics but seems to love being a preacher on the tv show does this mean no grandma? also i thought the guy watching snuff would be herr starr for some reason


you can care for the flock and believe in the skybeard, doesn't mean you have to like him. Plus I think its a 'fathers footsteps' thing with jesse. And forget not, the deep south is very religious indeed. You don't have to love him, just obey him etc


----------



## 8den (Jul 7, 2016)

Yata said:


> also i thought the guy watching snuff would be herr starr for some reason



I thought the Guy watching snuff (who we haven't seen) was Herr Starr



Spoiler



He tells the woman that "Grail industries" is not her concern.

He's watching extremely graphic porn.

He wears all white.

And he has the white hat that Starr had to wear in later issues after his "injury" (presumably they're not going for the Jesse horrifically scaring his head subplot because that was supremely stupid)


----------



## 8den (Jul 7, 2016)

Yata said:


> jesse doesnt like god in the comics but seems to love being a preacher on the tv show does this mean no grandma?



In the comic



Spoiler



His Grandma forces him to become a preacher against his will, thats how he ends up in that town


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 7, 2016)

I think I saw tulip today in London


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jul 11, 2016)

That was good.  Quincannon is amazingly horrible.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jul 12, 2016)

...it's getting more fun.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 12, 2016)

Odin marches with his army. Custer has just been using the VoC to say 'come back' and we have seen how poorly its inelegant use can be. Its going to be zombies vs slaughterhouse workers next week. and yes OQ was on fine form. Tulip too.


----------



## 8den (Jul 12, 2016)

I fell asleep during the last one. Round about the time Jesse and Quincannon were arguing about the deeds of the church, should I bother going back to it?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 12, 2016)

8den said:


> I fell asleep during the last one. Round about the time Jesse and Quincannon were arguing about the deeds of the church, should I bother going back to it?


yes.


----------



## 8den (Jul 12, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> yes.



Okay, generally you're right on these things, I was fucking wrecked last night, give it a go tonight, fuck all on now that GoT and Silicon Valley are over.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 12, 2016)

PursuedByBears said:


> That was good.  Quincannon is amazingly horrible.


I like this iteration a lot more, in terms of evil. Thats your m8, you do dioramas with him and paint figures. Then this?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 12, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> Odin marches with his army. Custer has just been using the VoC to say 'come back' and we have seen how poorly its inelegant use can be. Its going to be zombies vs slaughterhouse workers next week. and yes OQ was on fine form. Tulip too.


yeh this is where i've got to too and i wanted to watch the next episode last night but it was too late


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 12, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> yeh this is where i've got to too and i wanted to watch the next episode last night but it was too late


ep 7's not out till next monday m8. Unless you know different?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 12, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> ep 7's not out till next monday m6. Unless you know different?




i want it all
i want it now

i am having one of preacher's 'go to hell' moments.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 12, 2016)

netflix good things: you get the whole season in one

netflix bad things: Oh fuck its four AM....maybe just ten mins of the next episode..


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 12, 2016)

Spoiler: stuff



I liked how they showed the abusive father and his genuine belief that he was doing good work. The Lords work. That explains a lot of Custers motivations. You are crushed by it but like a dog you return to the vomit. Not me. Non serviam


----------



## 8den (Jul 12, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> Spoiler: stuff
> 
> 
> 
> I liked how they showed the abusive father and his genuine belief that he was doing good work. The Lords work. That explains a lot of Custers motivations. You are crushed by it but like a dog you return to the vomit. Not me. Non serviam



I can't believe I nearly skipped it!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 14, 2016)

So it looks like we probably have Jody, and even John Wayne, though he hasn't spoken to Jessie. Maybe he will appear in the the kid flashbacks, and again when tulip leaves him thinking he's dead?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 14, 2016)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> So it looks like we probably have Jody, and even John Wayne, though he hasn't spoken to Jessie. Maybe he will appear in the the kid flashbacks, and again when tulip leaves him thinking he's dead?


jon wayne gave his father a zippo lighter in viet nam and iirc no panel at all had him drawn so you could see his face. So probably not.


----------



## 8den (Jul 14, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> jon wayne gave his father a zippo lighter in viet nam and iirc no panel at all had him drawn so you could see his face. So probably not.



The John Wayne thing is weird. He's now even more seen as a reactionary throwback


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 14, 2016)

8den said:


> The John Wayne thing is weird. He's now even more seen as a reactionary throwback


I think its supposed to represent a true Southern Boy heritage. I didn't mind his fathers war buddy at the viet nam war memorial (you know, black marble, too many names) that sort of worked. But the john wayne stuff was totally ott. Might as well have done a flashback scene where an anscestor of the Custer line saves Davey Crocketts life during the battle of the Alamo.


----------



## 8den (Jul 14, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> I think its supposed to represent a true Southern Boy heritage. I didn't mind his fathers war buddy at the viet nam war memorial (you know, black marble, too many names) that sort of worked. But the john wayne stuff was totally ott. Might as well have done a flashback scene where an anscestor of the Custer line saves Davey Crocketts life during the battle of the Alamo.



I know when it was published there were comparisons with Christian Slater in True Romance, with Val Kilmer playing his Elvis. The thing is 16/17 years ago when Preacher was published, Wayne was still vaguely iconic, but now?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 14, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> jon wayne gave his father a zippo lighter in viet nam and iirc no panel at all had him drawn so you could see his face. So probably not.


I don't mean actual John Wayne, I mean the visions / imaginary friend Jessie had.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 14, 2016)

8den said:


> I know when it was published there were comparisons with Christian Slater in True Romance, with Val Kilmer playing his Elvis. The thing is 16/17 years ago when Preacher was published, Wayne was still vaguely iconic, but now?


eh they should have gone with Woody Harrelson for the TV version. He at least is untainted by the whiff of reactionary injun hating racism

but then he doesn't convey that southern mythos quite so well, cos everyone rwemembers him in cheers


----------



## 8den (Jul 14, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> eh they should have gone with Woody Harrelson for the TV version. He at least is untainted by the whiff of reactionary injun hating racism
> 
> but then he doesn't convey that southern mythos quite so well, cos everyone rwemembers him in cheers



Matthew McConaughey?

I think this is my issue with the show, sometimes they've been very brave and taken it in a new direction, and sometimes they keep parts that dont seem to work.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 14, 2016)

8den said:


> Matthew McConaughey?
> 
> I think this is my issue with the show, sometimes they've been very brave and taken it in a new direction, and sometimes they keep parts that dont seem to work.


oh yeah after True Detective I'd buy that with a topping of extra 'yeah!'


----------



## 8den (Jul 14, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> oh yeah after True Detective I'd buy that with a topping of extra 'yeah!'



Well alright, alright alright. 



I doubt AMC could afford to play a part in the McConissance.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 16, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> ep 7's not out till next monday m8. Unless you know different?


I'm watching episode 7 now...


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 16, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> ep 7's not out till next monday m8. Unless you know different?


You need to put your locker on


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jul 18, 2016)

Been given a longer 13-episode second series, according to this Guardian article


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jul 23, 2016)

Watched the 1st ep yesterday.  Was hoping it would be good, but found it quite shit tbh.  Also got distracted by the frame rate - the same thing people were complaining about with The Hobbit?


----------



## 8den (Jul 23, 2016)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Watched the 1st ep yesterday.  Was hoping it would be good, but found it quite shit tbh.  Also got distracted by the frame rate - the same thing people were complaining about with The Hobbit?



It was not shot at 48fps.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 24, 2016)

So bumface is going to be John Wayne? That last episode was shit. I'm getting bored now.


----------



## 8den (Jul 24, 2016)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> So bumface is going to be John Wayne? That last episode was shit. I'm getting bored now.



He'll make a better conscience for Jesse than Wayne. 



Spoiler



Looking back on the comic Jesse really does fuck all searching for god. Immediately after leaving texas they end up in New York with the serial killer and the sex detectives, then back to the Grandma's and then the Grail gets involved, Jesse does fuck all "searching" for God, in fact in my sketchy memory the last active searching he does is when he gets drunk and does mescaline with Cassidy on a Indian reservation, it's like Ennis got bored with the premise of his comic before he even started it


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 26, 2016)

just caught up on the last two. Its still got it, its not tight and the role of Tulip is still under question imo but solid and kept me rapt. Love the way genesis refuses to be confined and just wants to hide in custer. Odin serves the god of meat. Of course he does.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 26, 2016)

The pace has slowed down to a crawl.....

Still enjoying it just about.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 27, 2016)

joustmaster said:


> Ffs turn off that signature



Why it's not harming anyone.[emoji848]


.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 27, 2016)

8den said:


> I fell asleep during the last one. Round about the time Jesse and Quincannon were arguing about the deeds of the church, should I bother going back to it?



Yeah it's slowed down a bit after a solid start. Needs to get moving quick otherwise it'll take about 15 seasons to tell the story when they really only need able 8-10...


.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Aug 2, 2016)

There's been a real drop in quality with this. Struggling to be bothered with it now.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 2, 2016)

I really enjoyed that last episode. I laughed loads.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Aug 2, 2016)

I did laugh quite a bit, but several bits looked cheap and the editing seemed off...blowing smoke without putting the cigarette to the mouth was one. Also, I had no idea of the physical location of characters. No sense of travel, they seemed to jump all over confusingly.

I was stoned btw


----------



## PursuedByBears (Aug 2, 2016)

I enjoyed the iconoclasm. They did blow up the church and the congregation in the end, just differently to the comics. Nice setup for S2.


----------



## ringo (Aug 18, 2016)

Binged the last few, got right into that. Is it worth reading the original too?


----------



## Reno (Aug 18, 2016)

PursuedByBears said:


> I enjoyed the iconoclasm. They did blow up the church and the congregation in the end, just differently to the comics. Nice setup for S2.


Thanks for giving the end away.


----------



## ringo (Jun 27, 2017)

Season 2 just started, two episodes available in the US, not sure about here.


----------



## T & P (Jun 27, 2017)

As of today two episodes available here too- new one every Tuesday.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 2, 2017)

Loved the use of Come on Eileen in season opener...


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 2, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Loved the use of Come on Eileen in season opener...


I lolled. 'Dexys are shit' is a truism but then someone sticks that on...

also, making the copper mace his own balls


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 2, 2017)

I love Dexys.


----------



## 8den (Jul 2, 2017)

I was really bored with the first series and pretty much gave up, so almost reluctantly watched the 1st two episodes because a friend convinced me. I thought the 1st two episodes of Season 2 were as close to the comic as possible while still being original. The car chase that starts season two could almost *be* the comic, with the black comedy, & ultra violence. I just wonder 



Spoiler



the actual search for God in the comic quickly became a very loose plot to hang some increasingly tenuous subplots onto. Now that the series is on the same page as the comic (pun intended) will it suffer the same problem?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 2, 2017)

They'll probably off the 'its buggerin time!' stuff because, y'know, its well off. But I would not be suprised to see a trip to see grandma


----------



## 8den (Jul 2, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> They'll probably off the 'its buggerin time!' stuff because, y'know, its well off. But I would not be suprised to see a trip to see grandma



Definitely did you not notice the foreshadowing? 



Spoiler



while Jesse, Tulip and Cassidy are looking at Jesse's family album around the kitchen, there's a fishtank in the background, and when Jesse mentions his mother's side of the family, there's like a treasure chest at the bottom of the tank and water bubbles out.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 2, 2017)

8den said:


> Definitely did you not notice the foreshadowing?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remember the scene but the significance didn't click. Woody Harelson for Jody please


----------



## 8den (Jul 2, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> I remember the scene but the significance didn't click. Woody Harelson for Jody please



On AMC's budget? They'd get Nic Cage.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 3, 2017)

I hope the Saint of Killers aint just dragged out every episode to do the same thing time and time again....


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 3, 2017)

8den said:


> On AMC's budget? They'd get Nic Cage.


that brother of the crossbowman from walking dead then, the one who lost his hand early doors


----------



## 8den (Jul 3, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> that brother of the crossbowman from walking dead then, the one who lost his hand early doors



Good Call. Mearl, I believe.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 6, 2017)

I am enjoying season two far more. This is the direction it should have been going from episode 2.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 6, 2017)

I see herr starr has arrived


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 6, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> I see herr starr has arrived


I like the way they seem to make it as if if the grand reveals are for people who know that comics.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 13, 2017)

Very weak one I thought. Far to little going on. The 'tulips past' plot. Cassidy only made me laugh twice. I expect better next week.


----------



## Yata (Jul 26, 2017)

theyve fucked the saint right up, im not liking him in this at all


----------



## InfoBurner (Jul 26, 2017)

Yata said:


> theyve fucked the saint right up, im not liking him in this at all



Yup, he's a bit chatty and stoppable. Holding out hope for Herr Starr and the grail.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 2, 2017)

last ep was good but it really showed the flaw for me. Jesse Custer is not played or written in a charismatic manner. Starr's introduction however was great.


----------



## 8den (Aug 2, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> last ep was good but it really showed the flaw for me. Jesse Custer is not played or written in a charismatic manner. Starr's introduction however was great.



I follow one of the show's editors on Twitter. They just locked the final episode.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 18, 2017)

'Remember that comedy rape scene where starr gets bummed because lol?'

'lets leave that out'

'no, I think it can work if we work in some plot service and he looks bored while being raped'




I mean for gods sake. And nobody in the cast or the writing can carry this. Jesse custer has a facial range that makes jon snow look like jim carey and jon snow can only do three gears of 'gutted'

for real. this is shit and I am annoyed.


----------



## kabbes (Mar 21, 2018)

I’ve started watching this.  The start of episode 6 where Jesse and the two angels are trying to restrain the seraphim and everybody keeps dying and being reinvigorated has to be one of the all time great TV moments.  I proper lolled.


----------

